# Hooking up VIP222k to a Second Receiver



## pulsarxp

About 10 years ago I installed two 500 Dish receivers to two 500 receivers. Of course they are not HD. I now have a few HD TVs and decided I wanted to install new equipment and do it myself. So, I have purchased a new 1000.2 dish antenna along with three VIP222K receivers. (None of this equipment has arrived to install yet.) The intent is to have three feedlines come from the LNBF to each of the three receivers. I then will hook up a HDTV to each receiver. However, I want to take advantage of the dual receivers in each receiver to send a SD signal to three SD TVs in other rooms. (I have plenty of RG-6 going all over the house to do this.) 

My problem is, I understand from talking to Dish Network, I'll need to buy two Diplexers and one Separator for each receiver. Dish Network was not cooperative in telling me what particular Diplexer and Separators I need to purchase. I also don't know where the Separators and Diplexers go. I realize the receivers have two inputs, so I am assuming either one of the Diplexers or the Separator goes here. (I don't really understand why each receiver needs two Diplexers nor do I understand what a switch is doing. I had thought a switch changed polarity on the odd and even channels but that notion comes from old big dish equipment. But if this is true and I have two TVs on one port watching different channels how can a LNB port give two channels with different polarity? There is something here I don't understand.)

Can anyone on here tell me what I specifically need to buy and how to hook them up for what I want to do? (I'm located a long way from nowhere in Texas.) A specific model number of the device would be much appreciated. (Looking all over the internet it has become apparent you need specific units for a specific LNB and receiver. I just don't want to buy the wrong thing or the wrong quantity for a 1000.2 Western Dish and VIP222K receivers. Your help would be much appreciated. I'm a ham, broadcast engineer and am fairly technically inclined on many things. Satellite TV is not my strong suit.

pulsarxp


----------



## RBA

You should get instructions with the receivers if not go to DISH's web site and download the information.


----------



## harsh

The Separator MUST be marked as a DPP (DISHPro Plus) Separator. I think new receivers used to come with them but they're available on eBay or Amazon.

The diplexers are conventional 875MHz split devices that combine the OTA signals (<900MHz) with the satellite IF signals (>900MHz) onto a single coax and back out again at the other end. Again, eBay or Amazon offers pairs of Holland brand DPD2 diplexers for under $5 plus shipping.

If you've got two coax at each location, you could skip the diplexers and just establish an in-house distribution system with a 3 (or 4 if you want to distribute OTA) way splitter to combine everything together and a splitter to send it all back out. If you've got a lot of rooms where you want the modulated signals (>3), a distribution amp may be helpful.

In any event, you should post a sketch what you are thinking of for critique. You may need a minimum number of posts to qualify for posting pictures.


----------



## pulsarxp

I've downloaded the manuals. It is a users manual. Nothing in there what specifically and how is needed to do what I want to do. It just tells you how to use the receiver and not how to hook it up, let alone what diplexers and separators are needed.


----------



## pulsarxp

_I'm a little more educated now. First, let me say I will not be combining any "off the air" signals. That said, I guess I don't need any "Off the air--- Satellite Diplexers. I did purchase some DPP Pro Plus Separators. _

_Here is one of my dangling questions. I know the separator will be placed at the receiver and feed both tuner one and tuner two inputs. However, will it/they talk to my LNBF which is mounted on my 1000.2 Western ARC dish or do I need some device between the coax and the LNBF? (My house is wired with two coax cables going to every duplex receptacle in each room. All the wires come to a central point. That means I can feed the tuner two signal through the second coax cable and at the central point connect to the other room's first or second coax cable.)_

_So my question remains, do I need something between my LNBF and the coax feed to my separator which feeds my two tuner inputs on my VIP222K receiver?_

_Again, thanks for offering me suggestions by taking the time to write answers to my questions._


----------



## Jim5506

If you are running one coax from a specific receiver to a specific TV, you do not need any diplexers, just run a coax from the RF output on the receiver to the tuner input on the designated TV.

In order to have a single cable from the dish to each receiver, you do need the separators to unstack the satellite feeds to both tuners of each receiver.


----------



## harsh

pulsarxp said:


> _I'm a little more educated now. First, let me say I will not be combining any "off the air" signals. That said, I guess I don't need any "Off the air--- Satellite Diplexers. I did purchase some DPP Pro Plus Separators. _


The distribution output of the ViP222 is two NTSC TV channels so they occupy the same radio spectrum as OTA. The diplexers allow you to put both the satellite signal and the modulated TV1 and TV2 signals coming out of the ViP222 onto the same cable (and split it out again at the other end). In the end, you'll have six SD channels that can be shared between any TVs on the RF distribution system.


> However, will it/they talk to my LNBF which is mounted on my 1000.2 Western ARC dish or do I need some device between the coax and the LNBF?


The DPP LNB assembly includes a band stacker that sends out a stacked signal down the coax. All you need are the separators at the receiver end.


----------



## scooper

And it is possible that your 222's will come with a TriPlexer - this device combines the functions of the DishPro Plus Seperator and a diplexer. All you would need is a diplexer for the other end.

On my install - I have an OTA input (also goes to every TV / room in the house), so I combined the output of the 222 with the OTA for distribution. since my house is prety spread out - I put the RF UHF stub antenna for the remote up in the attic on a diplexer with the TV side being used for the UHF remote.


----------



## shadough

It's always best to use cable if its available, whenever possible. So running individual tuner cables to all the recievers, an for that matter, to the TV2 locations, is best an eliminates the need for ANY separator/triplexer/diplexer. ie: running 2 cables from the dish to each recvr. Since the dish LNB only comes w/ 4 outputs, you would need to add a switch into the equation to do this. For 3 222k's you would need 2 DP34's, daisy chained together, 3 feeds from the dish to the 1st switch, 3 feeds out the 1st SW to the 2nd SW (an yes there are other switch options). That'll give you 8 Tuners to dish rcvrs (+1 addl output @LNB). A lot of wiring but it can eliminate issues such as signal loss. Otherwise just 1 cable to each rcvr from the dish an use the seperators (usually the new rcvrs come w/ a triplexer: aka separator & diplexer combined). Run a separate coax out from the Home Distrubution from each rcvr to your "central location" of wiring, then I would use a 3 way splitter to connect up the other 3 remote/distant TVs (TV2 locations). In the setup of the rcvrs you can assign each tuner to an individual channel, thus creating your own 'cable TV plant' so-to-speak. In my house, I have 1 rvcr outputting tuner 1 to channel 25, tuner2 to ch 30, 2nd rcvr tuner1 to channel 35, tuner2 to ch40, 3rd rcvr tuner1 to ch45, tuner2 to ch50. Plus an addl RF modulator on ch20 for a dvd, an I can literaly watch anything from any room. Plus I also have additional wiring set up to watch my HD rcvrs in HD from other rooms: eg: my REC rm 922, hooked up to the local TV via HDMI, hooked to a MBR TV via Component video w/ audio (3 Coax, 1 cat5); my MBR 722 connected to my REC TV via 50ft HDMI an connected locally via component, thus allowing me to view HD from multiple locations, albeit just a mirror image, but still HD. If Over-The-Air tv is an option, I would definitely look into purchasing a MT-2 O-T-A Module for the 222k, it will integrate the off-air channels into the receiver(s). Course that means 1 more wire run from a TV ANT to each rcvr where u want O-T-A, but quite useful. Allthough the 222k is nice, it can't "Become" a DVR (not compatible w/ external HD). The 211k on the other hand, can turn into a DVR w/ an external HD purchase. Course it only has 1 SAT tuner (plus 1 O-T-A tuner built in).


----------

